
The Bankers Own the Earth - MrXOR
http://libertytree.ca/quotes/Josiah.Stamp.Quote.69BB
======
MrXOR
“Give me control of a nation's money and I care not who makes the laws.” [1]

[1]
[http://libertytree.ca/quotes/Mayer.Amschel.Rothschild.Quote....](http://libertytree.ca/quotes/Mayer.Amschel.Rothschild.Quote.8BED)

